# Worlds Greatest Hobby coming to K.C.



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

I just wanted to let everyone know that is interested that The Worlds Greatest Hobby on Tour is comming to Kansas City, Missouri  March 15th and 16th. That is just 3 weeks away!!!!!!!!!

*How much is admission?
*Registration fee at the show is $10.00 for adults and children under 16 are FREE - Registration provides access to the show for both days. 

      Kansas City • Missour
     March 15 & 16, 2008
     Kansas City Convention Center
     301 West 13th Street
     Kansas City, Missouri
*
What is there to see at the show? *
- 50,000 sqft. of Huge Operating Model Railroad Railroads
- GIANT Riding Train for Kids 
- 200 Booths of Manufacturers and retailers
- 100 Thomas the Tank Trains for Kids to run
- DCC controlled railroads for adults to run
- The Choo Choo Charlie Railroad Entertainment Stage
- Demonstrations, seminars, and new products
These companies are participating in every 
World's Greatest Hobby Show in 2007 and 2008







  















  







     







 







 
  The World’s Greatest Hobby on Tour is a new kind of event that showcases the hobby of model railroading. Sponsored by the Model Railroad Industry Association and by the World’s Greatest Hobby Program, the show is intended to introduce the general public to model railroading in an entertaining, lively and family-friendly atmosphere. The show hopes to create new train enthusiasts by exposing the public to the very best model railroading has to offer. The hobby of model railroading has a unique ability to bring the family together in activities that teach many skills. Model Railroad skills span from carpentry to artistry, from electrical engineering to historical research. Model Railroading is the World’s Greatest Hobby.

      
 The kansas City Garden Railway Society will be there debuting thier NEW Modular layout. The new modules were built by Micheal Neibaum of  www.michaelswoodworking.homestead.com. So, stop by and see us if you are there.
Cliff


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe I need to see about dropping by for a day???


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

That would be cool Marty, But that is a VERY long drop!!!!!!!
Come on down, It might even be warm that day.......LOL


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Raymond Manley is going to run a 60 car coal train with 2 Aristo Mallets on the front and 1 Mallet on the back. KCGRS is setting up a 40x80 Layout to run it on. It might be worth the trip . Come on down Marty. 

David


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

I have posted flyers on BOTH bulliten boards at work and have been telling everyone I know who likes trains about the show. Has anyone else been " bragging " about the show?  I have even been telling them about the club Module and telling them to come see the BIG Coal Train. 
 
I posted a video of the Coal Train from the last show it was at and a guy left a comment that;
              "it was the best part of the show."

Cliff


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Raymond paid the guy to say that....


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You diffinatley do not want to miss.  I attended here in Atlanta last year and the show was awesome.  Lots of venders and lot of new stuff to look at.  Our club also set up our layout.  So many kids that just were aw struck.


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

I will probably be there on Saturday afternoon. We're going to be in town for the Big-12 Tournament (Women's) and will be leaving Sunday Morning.

Mark


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

Duplicate message -- ignore, or even better, write your own.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Marty,

If you decide to go let me know.  I might go with you if I'm free.

Ed


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Cliff,

Will this be mostly HO, N and O stuff at the show?  Besides your layout are there other G layouts?  What about G-scale dealers?

Ed


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

My family and I will be attending on Saturday. I've always wanted to see one of these WGH shows! Hopefully, we will see some of you there!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed, from what I understand, there is supposed to be ALL scales represented there, including G scale. Our club had our Monthly meeting today and I found out that there is sanother G club called "The Whizzo's (?) that is supposed to have a G scale layout also. There are also G scale dealers coming too. 

Cliff


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't say dealers cause Bubba spends too much.


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 03/03/2008 8:16 AM
Don't say dealers cause Bubba spends too much.


 Marty, you will just have to make bubba leave his wallet at home, just make sure he has enough to help with gas........LOL

Cliff


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

I  just wanted to update this a little. The set-up for the show will take place on Friday, the 14th from 9am-5pm. Our club has had one of our members ( Michael Nebaum of  www.trainbuildings.com ) build 8 new curve sections and 8 new straight sections. So we will have either have 2 modules set up or one very LARGE  module set up. I think they are leaning toward 2 seperate modules. We have been given a 40'X80' space for our layout. Our club layout will be located at the southend of the building. So, stop by and say "HI" and if you can have your MLS badge on.

  Cliff


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

The WGH on tour IS a different train show. They do put out quite a bit of adverisement; radio, TV, and print. There was a big crowd, many vendors AND they allowed us to set up our newly created, purpose built live steam setup. Check out my posting in the "Live Steam" forum:www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/11/postid/14163/view/topic/Default.aspx

Now don't go there thinking that it will be "G" scale oriented. It's no the ECLST or the Queen Mary but there were three or four Large Scale vendors at the one here in southeast Virginia.


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

I need to make a correction to an earlier post, the name of the other G-scale module that will be there is NOT the "Whizo's", but a group called the G-Whiz Gang. My appologies to anyone in that group who may have seen this post.

  And here are the Show Times for the show;

  Saturday,March 15th,   10Am-6PM
   
  Sunday,March 16th     Trade & VIP 9:30am-10am
            General Public 10am-5pm

Cliff


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

Well lets see some pictures please?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Ask and ye shall receive!! We attended TWGHS on Saturday and arrived about 11:00am. I could see that this train show would be _well attended_ as it was packed with people of all ages! I was especially gratified to see whole families attending with their children (although the occasional stroller _did_ make it difficult to get through some of the aisles!) The show was essentially a "regular" train show with all scales being represented and vendors selling everything from Thomas to Standard Gauge Tin Plate Lionel! There were a number of vendors with Large Scale items so our chosen scale was adequately represented.
  Of the manufacturer's reps, Lionel had a nice display and there were a number of smaller scale manufacturers as well. In Large Scale, I saw two; Bachmann had a prominent dsplay at the entrance to the show and MTH had a nice display as well. Both manufacturers model multiple scales and their displays reflected this. One high note: I was able to _finally_ meet "The Bachmann" in person! I found him as affable and friendly in person as he is on the forum. They had a K-27 prominently displayed (unlettered, green boiler) along with a number of O scale Williams diesels and an On30 and an HO display layout.
  Of the club layouts, there were two largescale represented. The first one, as reported, was the KCGRS's new modular layout. Here's some shots:
















 















 
At the KCGRS layout I met up with Raymond having fun with his coal train being pulled by _two_ "Big Boys" with one Mallet trailing:










The train was so large I couldn't get it into two pictures let alone one!:







 
One guess as to where all the kids were sitting enthralled!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed's already posted some of these pics (but I have to fill a "triple" post that I can't get rid of!) I caught Doug Bronson as he was firing up the Shay on the KCGRS's _live steam_ loop!










In addition to the normal N,HO and O layouts, there was also a "Grand Scale" ride on diesel (12" gauge?) which was entertaining the crowd! All in all, it was a very nice show!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

In addition to the KCGRS's display, the G-Whiz Gang had a nice modular layout as well:


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

My wife and I (along with Marty Cozad) attended the show between 1 and 4 pm.  Here are some additional pictures that I took at the show.

It was pretty well attended....very crowded at 1.  It thinned out after about 3 (when these photos were taken).



















I have more photos that I will post in two additional, separate postings.  I tried for 2 hours last night and for 1 hour this morning to load them all as one but the site kept stalling and wouldn't load them.  Not sure why.

Ed


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

As already posted, the Kansas City Garden Railway Society had there layout at the show.  There was also another largescale layout there staffed by the G-Whiz Gang from Minneapolis-St Paul, MN.  Here are some shots of their modular table layout.





































I'll try to post my photos of the KCGRS layout, but the MLS site seems to be having trouble today uploading my files.  I keep getting a "can't find server" message after several minutes of trying to upload.

Ed


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

Well, that seem to work a lot better so I'll try the KCGRS photos again.  Perhaps I'm trying to load too many at one time?
 




































Cool layout.  The kids just loved the loooooonnnnnnnggggggg coal train!

Ed


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

OK, Lastly, here are a few close-ups of the KCGRS trains running.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for posting pics.  

The pusher at the end was actually a Big Boy, the Mallets all stayed home this weekend.

Saturday was a bear,  the snaking tight S curves on the one side of the layout were causing derailments every time around.   We finally Sunday morning got serious with the angle grinder and screw drivers and straighted some of them out.   Still a bit more work to do but the derailments are about fixed.

It was a great show, TONS of people were there and I think we represented the hobby well.  Folks got a taste as to alot of what G scale offers.


Raymond


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes , ya all did very good.










Michael was there.


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 
It was great to meet you _ again  _ I will post my pictures after I get them reduced. 

Cliff


----------



## linuxhost (Jan 5, 2008)

Picture By Ed Harvey 













Damn, I know that the camera adds a few pounds, but this is ridiculous!!!
I’m going on a diet!!!!

Seriously, it was a great show. Very few shows wear me out, but I went home completely exhausted both nights.

I went through 6 cans of butane, 2 gallons of water, 100ml of steam oil and one can of 3an1 oil.
On Sunday, the 3cly shay steamed for 2 ½ hours, stopping only for fuel, water and oil. Several time I was quick enough that I did not even have to clear the cylinders.

It was nice seeing everyone again. 
Hope to see more Steamaholics at HAGRS in June. 
Yes there will be a steam track there, even if I have to build it.

Doug Bronson


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 03/16/2008 6:38 AM
 
At the KCGRS layout I met up with Raymond having fun with his coal train being pulled by _two_ "Big Boys" with one Mallet trailing:

The train was so large I couldn't get it into two pictures let alone one!:
Here are some pictures I took late Saturday of Raymond Manley's train. It was so long the front of the train was around the right hand bend before the back of the train came into view:


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Left to Right back row;  Wayne & Karen Lange, Rodsup9000 ( Rodney ), Tina Couch ( my wife )  front; Ray Manley Raymann4449, 
 Me ( Cliff Couch) stumpycc. 

  It was great to meet Marty again and finaly meet Ed Harvey and his wife, ( I forget her name,sorry ) really nice people. I Look forward to seeing them at HAGARS.
   I will agree with Doug, this show wore me out too. I got home about 7:30 Sunday night and at 9pm I went to bed. I was exhausted.   I slept till about 7 am Monday and got up finally at 9:30. I was still tired when I went to work at 1:30 this afternoon. It was a great show, good thing I didn't have any money, wouldn't have been able to haul the module out of there because the truck would have benn full.

  Cliff 

P.S I will post some pictures tommorrow.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

You will note I had to keep fighting Cliff off as he kept trying to take a bite of my hamburger.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif   You'd think they didn't feed him at home or something...  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif

Raymond


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Rayman4449 on 03/17/2008 10:28 PM


You will note I had to keep fighting Cliff off as he kept trying to take a bite of my hamburger.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif   You'd think they didn't feed him at home or something...  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif

Raymond



Ray, they do feed me at home, but since you kept talking and not eating, I was just rying to keep your burger from getting cold/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif

Cliff


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, here are the videos from the show:

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/WorldsGreatestHobbyshow_031508_Video1_2100kbs.wmv -  48mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/WorldsGreatestHobbyshow_031508_Video1_1000kbs.wmv -  23mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/WorldsGreatestHobbyshow_031508_Video1_150kbs.wmv -  4mb

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/WorldsGreatestHobbyshow_031508_Video2_2100kbs.wmv -  81mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/WorldsGreatestHobbyshow_031508_Video2_1000kbs.wmv -  40mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/WorldsGreatestHobbyshow_031508_Video2_150kbs.wmv -  6mb


Raymond


----------

